# router/modem shuts down internet???



## Darkgundam111 (Jan 1, 2012)

So I recently got the ADSL modem and router (2 in 1) called the N300. I noticed that whenever ALL computers turn off and internet is not used, the internet becomes shut off from the router/modem without me wanting it to. I am not sure if there is any setting that is supposed to stop that or something. I looked and under basic DSL settings theres one that says "Connection Mode" and it is set to "Always On" which I assume means that it doesn't shut down the internet? any ideas what I should be looking at to make it not cut off the internet after some off time? I know that it is the modem/router because if i power it off then on or reboot it from the settings, the internet is immediately back on.


----------



## MK-20 (Jan 4, 2012)

Sounds more like an issue with the router than a setting, have you tried resetting the router to factory defaults and made sure you have the latest firmware?

Also I assume it is the Netgear N300, from a quick google search the connection dropping seems to be a fairly common issue with this router including the wireless dropping.

Are all your devices wireless or are some connected via ethernet?


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Jan 5, 2012)

Oh yeah this is the dsl modem and router combined
Netgear n300. And as for signal drop do you mean like temporary? Cuz for me it's permanent no Internet until I reboot or power off and then on the router. Also this happens to not only the wireless but also the Ethernet ports as well.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 5, 2012)

is the router getting hot?


----------



## Drone (Jan 5, 2012)

IIRC default idle timeout is 5 minutes. Set it to *0*.

http://community.plus.net/forum/index.php?action=printpage;topic=96792.0

Also try to plug it into a different socket. It solved issue for people on that forum.


----------



## erixx (Jan 5, 2012)

It has happened before: a persons modem sends out one "bad byte" that goes to the interwebs and blocks THE INTERNET, yes! I have seen it on TV!


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Jan 5, 2012)

I doubt it's due to heat since I can reboot the router without turning it off via the settings and it will work until all computers are off for awhile. Also I checked for idle time and it is set to 0 already so doesn't seem to be the issue. As for other Ethernet ports its all the same and it happens to wireless as well.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 5, 2012)

can you log into the router when this happens and reconnect the adsl connection?


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Jan 5, 2012)

I can log in when it happens but as to reconnect to the dsl I don't see such an option. Only thing pretty much is a reboot I think.


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Jan 8, 2012)

Still can't seem to find the cause. Doesn't seem like the router is broken or anything. I even set the connection mode to on demand and then the idle time to 0 to have it reconnect whenever it disconnects (keeping the connection Alive) but yet nothing seems to fix the issue. Scratching
My head here :/


----------



## Mussels (Jan 8, 2012)

i can only suggest replacing it then.


----------



## travva (Jan 8, 2012)

Darkgundam111 said:


> Still can't seem to find the cause. Doesn't seem like the router is broken or anything. I even set the connection mode to on demand and then the idle time to 0 to have it reconnect whenever it disconnects (keeping the connection Alive) but yet nothing seems to fix the issue. Scratching
> My head here :/



So you can't fix the router shutting off the internet when all of the computers have been shut down? I'm curious if you try something. Unplug all of your computers except for one. Verify the internet works. Shut the computer down and either turn it back on, or plug one of the other ones up and see what happens. It definitely sounds like a faulty router but I have surely seen stranger things.


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Jan 8, 2012)

The odd part is even when I turn off all the computers, it's only after awhile of no Internet usage that it would disconnect the internet. I just don't get it. Like if I leave a computer
On and it's using the Internet occasionally then it would not shut off the internet


----------



## Mussels (Jan 8, 2012)

Darkgundam111 said:


> The odd part is even when I turn off all the computers, it's only after awhile of no Internet usage that it would disconnect the internet. I just don't get it. Like if I leave a computer
> On and it's using the Internet occasionally then it would not shut off the internet



it has to be a firmware bug/flaw with the router.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 8, 2012)

Mussels said:


> The odd part is even when I turn off all the computers, it's only after awhile of no Internet usage that it would disconnect the internet. I just don't get it. Like if I leave a computer
> On and it's using the Internet occasionally then it would not shut off the internet


if it is modem look at idle setting


----------



## Mussels (Jan 8, 2012)

you quoted gundams post with my name. not sure how you achieved that.


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Jan 9, 2012)

Mussels said:


> you quoted gundams post with my name. not sure how you achieved that.



Hahaha I wouldn't have noticed that.

As for the modem settings, since my n300 is modem and wireless router combined I believe all the settings are together.

On a side note what do you guys think about this: I read somewhere that this n300 can actually use numerous other firmwares since it is open source or something. I have heard of other firmwares such as tomatoe and stuff which I think has more options? Would perhaps trying these other firmware rectify the issue? I would try to simply update the firmware from netgear but the auto update says I'm on the latest firmware already doh.


----------



## 1freedude (Jan 9, 2012)

My dlink said it was on latest, too.  Support page said update available.  Go to the support page.


----------



## theJesus (Jan 9, 2012)

In regards to the alternate firmware question, I'm not sure DD-WRT or Tomato, etc. can do the modem stuff.  I mean, they're designed for routers.


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh that's right those are meant for routers. Good point. 

Fortunately as 1freedude said there is an updated firmware for my router on the netgear website! I applied it and now I'll see if the problem is solved!


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Jan 13, 2012)

ok so i was happy to find that there was a firmware update for my router and did it, but it still did not solve the dis connect problem :/ back to square one ugh.


----------



## 1freedude (Jan 13, 2012)

Start a seed box... if you like The Hip,  I've got a few gigs of free legal torrents.


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Jan 13, 2012)

My uploading speed is so cruddy (frontier dsl sucks so bad). Would it work if say I limited the upload to like 1kb? How would I do so in that case? Havent torrented before haha.


----------



## 1freedude (Jan 13, 2012)

Nevermind about torrents... Get an IP camera! Torrents was a dumb idea.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 13, 2012)

use any SIP based VOIP products? they're worth having, and would also send data to keep your router online.


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Jan 13, 2012)

I used to use google voice. Sometimes Skype. Do I just leave those on?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 13, 2012)

Darkgundam111 said:


> I used to use google voice. Sometimes Skype. Do I just leave those on?



those arent SIP. those are what i'd call the baby versions of VOIP.


they will however use the internet and keep your connection going, but at the same time they require a PC left on too (which i thought you said solved the problem anyway)


----------



## 1freedude (Jan 14, 2012)

I think he's talking more like vonage or oomla, use with real phone


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Jan 17, 2012)

Didn't get to read the new posts till now. I see, Never used those before, Im not too sure how those work or how I would set them up to keep my Internet alive tho. That's be cool if I don't have to keep a computer turned on 24/7! Thanks guys.


----------



## 1freedude (Jan 17, 2012)

I just thought of this....do you have an old router?  Maybe plugging that into a port will keep it alive.  And if you want to get adventurous, set it up as a different lan.


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Jan 18, 2012)

interesting idea, will try that first and see what happens.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 18, 2012)

Maybe your ISP thinks you are pirating copywrited material. Mine did because I use Usenet to get the latest TV shows when they air.


----------

